# Lusca or Squid with Tproxy in BRIGE MODE



## LuizBiazus (Jun 16, 2010)

hello Folks,

Our company needs the lusca or squid in a full transparent bridge with tproxy (freebsd running the proxy can not be the gateway to customers), and the proxy cache must be used.

 Today we dont have sucess on it! I think the IP_BINDANY not allow. If anyone knows how to do, or do we pay for this solution.



Thank You.

Luiz


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

Use the search function on the forum. It's not like this hasn't been asked before. And don't offer money, this is a user forum, not craigslist.


----------

